# Maine Prices



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I came across a realty site the other day for Maine. I set it to sort from the lowest price to the highest. So far I've looked at over 400 properties and I'm still under $50,000. I'm wondering why there are so many places so cheap? Some are pretty rough, but others are a great deal for the money. Any time I see a house with 4 or 5 bedrooms, a garage or barn and a couple of acres or more for under $50k, I wonder what the reason is. I don't know if I could take the winters up there, but I'm thinking about it

Nomad


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

In 2005 I bought 42 acre of forest with 1/4 mile of riverfrontage for $900/acre.

Then we got another 105 acres of forest for $300/acre [but no river].

Today we have two adjacent properties that are for sale. One is asking $300/acre and the other is asking $2,000/acre. Both are forest.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably because they are in an area with no employment? Were are you looking?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

bigfoot2you said:


> Probably because they are in an area with no employment? Were are you looking?


I think they are all over, but many aren't too far from water according to the maps. I was thinking it was probably because of a lack of jobs. I'm up to $52k now and there are thousands more to go. I'll stop at $65,000. My Social Security doesn't allow for a very expensive property. But I'm seeing some pretty nice ones for not a lot of money. I wonder how much it would cost to move that far? I paid almost $500 to move 3 miles the last time and we had already moved half of the stuff ourselves. A move of that far would have to be done at one time. But I'm still thinking about it.

Nomad


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Maine does have hundreds of rivers, lakes and ponds; plus over 3,000 miles of ocean frontage.

If water frontage is key to what you are looking for Maine has a lot of it.

We are on the Penobscot River.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

ET1 SS said:


> Maine does have hundreds of rivers, lakes and ponds; plus over 3,000 miles of ocean frontage.
> 
> If water frontage is key to what you are looking for Maine has a lot of it.
> 
> We are on the Penobscot River.



There was a house on a river with a view of the Penobscot River. Is that a county also? I thought I saw it listed as a county on a few places. A couple of things that I notice on the properties I'm seeing is that not many have basements and not a lot have garages. With those winters, I wonder how the vehicles manage without them. Do they have engine block heaters? When I was at Minot AFB, ND every vehicle had one and there were plugs everywhere to hook to.

Nomad


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Nomad said:


> There was a house on a river with a view of the Penobscot River. Is that a county also? I thought I saw it listed as a county on a few places. A couple of things that I notice on the properties I'm seeing is that not many have basements and not a lot have garages. With those winters, I wonder how the vehicles manage without them. Do they have engine block heaters? When I was at Minot AFB, ND every vehicle had one and there were plugs everywhere to hook to.
> 
> Nomad


Penobscot is also the name of a county, in fact we live in Penobscot county.

Our house has no basement, and we have no garage.

For the most part we are well North of the 'snow-belt' that hits areas East of the Great Lakes [Chicago, Buffalo, NYC, Boston]

Engine block heaters are not very common. They exist mostly on diesel vehicles. We do not have any block heaters in our vehicles.

During the winter we usually get a snow storm about once a week, that will give us 3 to 6 inches. The roads are cleared very nicely within an hour after the storm has passed.

Most of the days between snow storms are clear and sunny, so the 'blanket' compresses a bit.

I do not wear sunglasses in the summer, but I do in the winter. To me winters here are very bright, when snow covers everything the glare is very strong. This is NOT a dark or gloomy area at all.

I use a tractor with a front loader to clear our driveway. Our driveway is over 300 foot long. I have seen many people with 2-stage self-powdered snow throwers. With an electric start and stored in a shed they make clearing driveways really easy.

One of our neighbors is an elderly lady by herself. She can start her snow-thrower with a key and all she needs to do is steer it. You never saw a bigger smile on anyones face until you see her with that machine.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

ET1 SS said:


> Penobscot is also the name of a county, in fact we live in Penobscot county.
> 
> Our house has no basement, and we have no garage.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, can you tell me why most people don't have garages or basements? I wouldn't know what to do without them. I have a snow blower, so maybe I could survive. But what about the temperatures in the winter months? 

Nomad


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Nomad said:


> Hmmm, can you tell me why most people don't have garages or basements? I wouldn't know what to do without them. I have a snow blower, so maybe I could survive. But what about the temperatures in the winter months?
> 
> Nomad


I am not sure about 'most'.

I do not have a basement because when the sitework contractor was here and they were digging the hole, they hit ledge. Since they had no blasting equipment and we had not contracted a blaster, it was decided to simply go less deep.

Had I known that 3-foot down we were going to hit ledge, I would have contracted them to build my basement level to grade and bring in fill to berm around it.



January seems to be the lowest temps.

Last winter it dipped to -15 one night. The previous January we had two nights like 2-weeks apart that it went down to -20.

I have a 2400sq ft house. It is 40' by 60' foot, with 12' eaves and a 14' peak. Our entire South side is windows with only 1foot gaps between windows. During most winter days we experience a solar gain from the windows.

We have high ceilings and ceiling fans. We heat water with our woodstove which flows through radiant floors, so we feel heat both from the woodstove and from the heated floors.

We have been going through about 3 1/2 cords of wood each winter.



Taxes give many problems.

We have 150 acres of forest, our taxes on the land has been around $1.05 per acre. So our land taxes run less than $160/year.

Because of the way in which I built this house we are now taxed on it $850/year also. Had I gone with a hunting cabin type of home [which is rather popular] then we would have only been taxed on the land and not on the house.

Our taxes are high because we are riverfrontage, which is seen by the assessor as being much higher value. I guess he is right the riverfront property cost us $900/acre which is three times more than what the other property [without river access] cost us.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I guess I should have said that most of the properties I see in the listings don't have garages or basements. I figured rock might be an issue, but I still don't see why there aren't many garages. It's rare not to have one here. The reason I mention it is because I will need a large garage or other building that I can use for a wood shop. I've seen some nice houses that I have to pass on because there are no buildings. Being on a fixed income would pretty much eliminate the opportunity to build something later. I have seen taxes as low as under $500 a year and up to $1700+. So far I'm up to houses in the mid $50k range. There sure are a lot of places for sale. But I guess if I could find a comparable web site for other states, I would see the same thing. Sounds like it gets a bit brisk up there. I guess if a house is insulated well and has a good heat source it wouldn't be so bad. I don't go outside much in the winter anyway.

Nomad


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Nomad said:


> ... Being on a fixed income would pretty much eliminate the opportunity to build something later....


We moved up here after I was already on pension. I bought bare land and began building. Now I have not finished our house yet, it does take time when your on a fixed income. 

I do not see a fixed income as inhibiting construction. Instead it gives me time to build things.

I get around $1490/month, and my wife has been working p/t in a grocery store.

Building your own house is very common here.





> ... I have seen taxes as low as under $500 a year and up to $1700+. So far I'm up to houses in the mid $50k range. There sure are a lot of places for sale. But I guess if I could find a comparable web site for other states, I would see the same thing. Sounds like it gets a bit brisk up there. I guess if a house is insulated well and has a good heat source it wouldn't be so bad. I don't go outside much in the winter anyway.
> 
> Nomad


If it is cold outside then dress for it.

Snowmobiles are very popular here, the entire state has a huge network
of trails that link every town. In fact there are areas of the state which can only be quickly accessed in the winter. To be crossing bogs, rivers and lakes in the summer you would rely on roads and generally you go around such obstacles.



Keep in mind that in the Maine culture very few people have computers. Very few businesses have websites. I have dealt with a lot of businesses that only check their landline for messages after the work day is done and they are done with dinner. Folks like to deal face-to-face and on a handshake.

The same can be said for job hunting. If you are 'away' do not try to find a job here. It is not an issue with you not being a native, it is an issue of you not standing in front of them.

The MLS realtors will tell you that most real estate transactions happen using realtors. However they feed themselves this data, so it is suspect data.

I have spoken with realtors who are not a part of the MLS system.

When we bought our land no realtor was involved.

If you want to find real estate at good price, you need to be here talking to folks.

In any diner where locals gather, if you sit and read their weekly paper, and ask the locals about who is selling real estate, they will give you help. And none of it will be on any website.

Our local newspaper has no website either.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I've decided this Maine idea wasn't a good one. It's just too far away to be able to visit and I'm not sure the family would care for the climate. They've never lived anywhere cold like I have. So I'm stopping my search and will again concentrate on Ohio and PA.

Nomad


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

What site are you using?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

TJN66 said:


> What site are you using?


http://listings.prudentialnortheastproperties.com/properties/index/page:1

Nomad


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Nomad said:


> I've decided this Maine idea wasn't a good one. It's just too far away to be able to visit and I'm not sure the family would care for the climate. They've never lived anywhere cold like I have. So I'm stopping my search and will again concentrate on Ohio and PA.
> 
> Nomad


Sorry to hear that.

I wish you the best of luck in finding a place that suits you 



I am likely going to go kayaking this afternoon.

Behind our house









A bit further










Looking left










looking straight











looking right


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

At those prices I'm surprised that yuppies from NYC haven't invaded and jacked up the prices.

We made a fall trip to Maine in the early 80's. It was a very nice place. We were camped on the ocean and I remember it rained hard enough to overfill our kids sand buckets in 24 hours. 

I thought Maine was as cold as MN. Maybe those temps were further from the ocean?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

fishhead said:


> At those prices I'm surprised that yuppies from NYC haven't invaded and jacked up the prices.
> 
> We made a fall trip to Maine in the early 80's. It was a very nice place. We were camped on the ocean and I remember it rained hard enough to overfill our kids sand buckets in 24 hours.
> 
> I thought Maine was as cold as MN. Maybe those temps were further from the ocean?


When discussions turn to how cold it gets in Maine, I like to point out:

'Five star nursery' 
http://www.mofga.net/MyProfile/tabid/88/asuid/1346/showtab/products/Default.aspx

Produces peaches.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

et1ss- I'm envious of your property! (I like mine, but my dream, or one of them, is hundred acre parcel with a small house & outbuildings.)

Nomad, the funniest thing I have seen here, since moving to Maine 5 or so years ago, is that some folks park their cars in their fields during winter, and the snow covers them. If it gets high enough, you'd never know that there is a car parked in the field. Then, when the snow melts, slowly you can see the tops of cars peeking through. Then, I guess folks renew their insurance (or not) and put those vehicles on the road again.

I'm not talking about portias or mercedes benz or anything . . . . .
Maine is beautiful. Good luck in your search. I am happy in this state, the beauty outweighs some other stuff.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking over this thread, I see that I have over-looked one important issue.

The population of the entire state is like 1.5 million. The majority of that population lives in the Southern corner of the state within a 100 mile radius of Portland.

Maine has over 3,000 miles of ocean coast line, which is nearly all tourism focused. Vacation homes abound there, summers see their population density soar, and most employment is focused on providing services to the tourists. Among that area are included many billionaires, celebrities, and politicians. Each with their McMansion estates.

I have often over-heard locals referring to the 'volvo-line' meaning a demarcation separating the high-priced and highly-taxed regions of Maine; from the rural impoverished regions of Maine. The Southern Portland region and the tourist industry driven coastline are both considered to be 'below' the Volvo-line.

The vast majority of Maine is rural. 52% of Maine's townships are so rural that they do not have town charters, they are 'Unorganized Townships' [UTs]. Taxes are so low that these UTs do not have enough money to hire a town clerk, PD / FD, mayor, or building inspectors.

Averaging out all of Maine's UTs their population density if below 10 people per square mile. Maine has a many UTs that have one full-time residence household or less.

The US Census folks in their database combines as many as four UT Townships together just so they have one household to do their survey of.

I live in a UT, our township has roughly 250 people. A county sheriff deputy makes a drive through here once a week, as does a game warden.

So as you see, there are regions of Maine where there are $10million houses, lots of municipal services and their taxes appear to be high.

And we also have the opposite.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm in the process of finding a new state and regardless of what path I decide to take it is going to have access to lots of room to wander. I'll try for 100 acres but would prefer 1,000. That isn't near enough room so I'm going to have to locate near public land of some sort.

It's good to know that places like Maine still exist out east.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

fishhead said:


> I'm in the process of finding a new state and regardless of what path I decide to take it is going to have access to lots of room to wander. I'll try for 100 acres but would prefer 1,000. That isn't near enough room so I'm going to have to locate near public land of some sort.
> 
> It's good to know that places like Maine still exist out east.


One property adjacent to mine is 345 acres. Mostly flat and forested, a bit of it maybe 10 acres is peat bog. It is for sale, he is asking $300/acre for it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What kind of soil does Maine have? Any clay suitable for ponds?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

some, yes.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

ET1 SS, thank you so much for posting those extraordinary, lovely pictures! So beautiful! What a dream place you have! I hope when the leaves turn, you'll post Some more photos! (And I hope I see them!)


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How is the garden growing season in Maine? I would guess it to be similar to here.

Yes those are nice views. I like that little stream.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I will see if our camera can do the colours any justice.

Growing season? They say 100 days.

We have about 10 acres that produce fiddleheads each year. In the past we have gotten up to 400 pounds of fiddleheads from our land. This year we had an early false-spring, so they started to come up, but then a hard frost which pushed them back down. Then two weeks of really warm weather, the first week of that they were hessitant. But for the second week of warm and the fiddleheads bolted. They went from on grade to above knee height in four days. Then another hard frost and the entire plain turned black. Normally they slowly rise, from grade up to a 18" high may take four weeks. And I am out there harvesting the entire time. This year we did not harvest any.

But after five years we have not seen the same season repeated twice yet. Previously very few of the local fields of corn have produced, the first frost hits before the corn has ripened. The same for tomatoes. But this year we have been eating corn from our garden already.

And the weeds have really shot up hard this summer. Right now as I look outside our golden rod is in full bloom and is four to five foot tall everywhere.

We picked and dried some wild Greek Mullien, the heads are taller than I can reach [I stand 5'10"].

Growing is varied.


----------



## falcogreg (Mar 3, 2009)

Looking at some of these properties, the values are great and the area beautiful. I have visited Maine on several occasions and think it is a truly lovely state. Problem is, what does one do for work up there? I am talking about the rural areas above the volvo line. You still need to eat, heat your home and such. What type of opportunities are available?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

The Maine economy crashed when economic refrigeration was invented, and the ice-block shipping industry died.

Maine has always had timber, but Maine was settled before Americans came to terms with the need for clear-cutting / re-planting laws. Without any laws requiring re-planting the forests can take 80 years to re-grow timber. Even though 90% of Maine is forested, the timber mills can not be ran at full-speed, as only a trickle of good wood comes out of the forest each year [2X4s bought in Maine came from Canada].

Maine was big on shoe manufacture, but Japan and Korea took that over years ago.

Lobster has been over-harvested, so it is now heavily regulated and very few lobstermen exist.

In the 50s and 60s Maine hosted massive Air Force bases; all closed now.

Tourism is the biggest 'industry' in Maine.

Most of Maine is rural, only a tiny corner is sub-urban. The wealthy live along the coast, and they are generally only here seasonally.

Long before our nation's current recession, Maine was already a depressed economy. It has been depressed for many years.

A lot of people have seasonal jobs.

If you have a niche skill [like motor re-wind] and be the only guy offering that service in your county; then you can do well.

Among folks moving up here, I see many who have on-line jobs. Or else pensions.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

On the other hand. Grow your own food, heat with wood and you can do okay.

The average household income is minimum wage, and families are raising children.

Taxes inland are very low, overall the cost-of-living is very low. [granted this is within the context of staying away from Portland or the coast].

There are a lot of rivers that offer navigation out to the ocean if you wanted to live inland and have a sea-going boat.

If you are into 'homesteading' in the least way, I know many who are doing it, and sellign their surplus veggies / eggs/ meats at farmers markets.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's kind of what I'm looking for now. I would probably get back into raising freshwater baitfish. That would be something to export from my home. I'm waiting to get some info from the aquaculture association.

The balancing act seems to be where I want to live vs making a living. Definitely owning a lot of acreage would be like dying and going to heaven but a person still needs to pay taxes and health care.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

ET1 SS said:


> I am not sure about 'most'.
> 
> I do not have a basement because when the sitework contractor was here and they were digging the hole, they hit ledge. Since they had no blasting equipment and we had not contracted a blaster, it was decided to simply go less deep.
> 
> ...


Let me see if I have this right. You have 150 acres of woods, riverfront property, and a 2400 square foot home and your taxes are $1010 a year?

Care to trade properties and property taxes? I have 14 acres of ag zoned land, a 1300 square foot home, a 2016 square foot pole barn, a chicken barn, and a 440 square foot out building, and my taxes are $3300 a year.

I guess I wonder where you would expect to find taxes for wooded land at less than $1.05 an acre?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

FyredUp said:


> Let me see if I have this right. You have 150 acres of woods, riverfront property, and a 2400 square foot home and your taxes are $1010 a year?
> 
> Care to trade properties and property taxes? I have 14 acres of ag zoned land, a 1300 square foot home, a 2016 square foot pole barn, a chicken barn, and a 440 square foot out building, and my taxes are $3300 a year.
> 
> I guess I wonder where you would expect to find taxes for wooded land at less than $1.05 an acre?


Our land is taxed at that rate so 150 acres costs ~160/year. 

If we had decided to live in an off-grid cabin, it would not have effected our property taxes. But because we had decided to build a large house with a concrete foundation we are now taxed on it separately ~850/year.

So yes roughly $1010/year.



I am not from here. I grew up in California. For 24 years as my employer kept moving us around to different locations, we kept looking for a place to homestead. I burned up all of my annual leave in many years just running around looking for a homestead location where we could both make it work, and afford to live on my pension.

We did not find Maine until after I had retired. I only wish that I had found it sooner.



I do understand the 'problem'.

Most states have droughts. Either seasonal or cyclic or both. Droughts are BAD.

Few states are this thickly forested, and have such a dense network of rivers, lakes and ponds.

Add to this the low taxes, and low cost-of-living, ...

To me this is very near to ideal.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

ET1 SS said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in finding a place that suits you
> 
> ...


Thank you for being a calm & positive voice of reason concerning life in Maine. I would like to see Maine be full of prepared people, but someone has gotten on the HT preparedness sight with a lot of negative stuff (not my word of choice) about the bugs & lack of employment & how hard it is to heat your house, etc., etc. - - - you just have to learn how to get along in ME, maybe talk to locals ?
While I've lived all over America, I'm a native of Maine & have no trouble making a living, avoiding any problems w/insects, or heating my house.
If there weren't conditions that weeded out the undesireables here, then no-one could afford to buy here & it wouldn't be the absolutely great place it is to weather the depression we're already in !


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

rickfrosty said:


> Thank you for being a calm & positive voice of reason concerning life in Maine.


You are welcome.




> ... I would like to see Maine be full of prepared people


Generally what we have seen in Maine, is in fact people who are fully prepared for emergencies to happen. They have lived their entire lives with snow storms and are accustomed to them.





> ... but someone has gotten on the HT preparedness sight with a lot of negative stuff (not my word of choice) about the bugs & lack of employment & how hard it is to heat your house, etc., etc. - - - you just have to learn how to get along in ME, maybe talk to locals ?


Some folks like to whine.

Bugs happen. More so in areas with water, get over it. If you want to live in a shopping mall with no bugs then live in a shopping mall. If you want to live in a forest, then you will have bugs. 

The nationwide Unadjusted Unemployment rate is 22%. People are unemployed everywhere. Life sucks and then you die. Maine is no different then anywhere else.

Home heating? we go through 3 to 4 cords each season. I just bought 5 cords at $150 each. 

It does help to get along with the locals. 





> ... While I've lived all over America, I'm a native of Maine & have no trouble making a living, avoiding any problems w/insects, or heating my house.


It sounds like you are Maine material 

Cut out for how life should be lived!





> ... If there weren't conditions that weeded out the undesireables here, then no-one could afford to buy here & it wouldn't be the absolutely great place it is to weather the depression we're already in !


It is a great place to be


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

fishhead said:


> I'm in the process of finding a new state and regardless of what path I decide to take it is going to have access to lots of room to wander. I'll try for 100 acres but would prefer 1,000. That isn't near enough room so I'm going to have to locate near public land of some sort.
> 
> It's good to know that places like Maine still exist out east.


They are not 'public lands' per se, but I'd say most of ME is Paper Co. land (uncounted thousands of acres) which is open to public use.
From my secluded mini-farm at edge of Rangeley village there's nothing but woods all the way up into Quebec.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

rickfrosty said:


> They are not 'public lands' per se, but I'd say most of ME is Paper Co. land (uncounted thousands of acres) which is open to public use. From my secluded mini-farm at edge of Rangeley village there's nothing but woods all the way up into Quebec.


I suspect that every acre of Maine has been surveyed, counted and someone is paying taxes on.

I have spoken with hunters before, who were standing on my land, who proceeded to tell me that "Nobody owns this land" which was why they thought it was okay to hunt on it. I explained to them that I owed that land and they had not gotten my permission to hunt on it. I also explained to them that someone or some entity owns every foot on land every where in Maine.

There does seem to be an assumption that if they can not see a house, then nobody owns the land.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

MN has hundreds of thousands (possibly millions) of acres of industrial forest (Potlatch) that used to be open to the public. In exchange the timber companies got a tax break. About 10 years ago the companies decided to lease it and pay the increased taxes. The leases only run about the difference in taxes. The 2 main reasons for leasing given by Potlatch were garbage dumping and ATV damage.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

ET1 SS said:


> When discussions turn to how cold it gets in Maine..


We moved to Maine (Penobscot county too) about a year and half ago from coastal N.C. Personally, not sure what the big deal is about the cold. Doesn't seem bad at all to me. Just put on more clothes.

On the other hand, when you've got 4+ months straight of 90+ degree temps and nearly daily high humidity like we had in N.C. there's no getting comfortable unless you're inside in the AC.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Dwayne Barry said:


> We moved to Maine (Penobscot county too) about a year and half ago from coastal N.C. Personally, not sure what the big deal is about the cold. Doesn't seem bad at all to me. Just put on more clothes.
> 
> On the other hand, when you've got 4+ months straight of 90+ degree temps and nearly daily high humidity like we had in N.C. there's no getting comfortable unless you're inside in the AC.


Right on Mainah !! If you've been here for a yr. & a half, you experienced one of the nicest summers we've had in a long, long time !


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Another good site to look for property in Maine is the NNEREN.com
The Northern New England Real Estate Network ( The Official MLS site for the Region)
http://www.nneren.com/
And for those looking for land a little off the main road or any road for that matter .
this broker specializes in Remote Farms and Camp Lots ( Both Leased and Privately Owned )
http://www.knadler.com/
Bandit


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

The MLS listings in Maine are good to give you a rough idea of the things available; both homes and land.

However once you get to Maine you can usually expect to begin finding FSBO properties with asking prices that run at about half of the prices that the realtors list for.

This was my experience buying land in Maine. Now that I live here and I know a few realtors, I have heard them repeating it as well.

Even today I know land for sale with asking prices far below anything on the MLS.

Also in Maine, not all licensed realtors are a part of the MLS system.


----------



## joshcheney (Feb 2, 2011)

Just a few quick things to note. In the interests of full disclosure, I am a licensed and practicing real estate agent in Aroostook County, Maine. I've lived here almost all my life.

First off, the MLS that was linked above covers only the southern part of the state, the one that covers the largest area can be found at http://www.mainelistings.com/

Second, while all of the North Maine Woods (http://www.northmainewoods.org/) is privately owned, it is open to the public for recreational use, and while some of it is heavily used, there are portions of it that are absolutely pristine.

Third, I would caution any potential buyers to either be prepared to spend a few months learning the business, or get a buyers' agent. While the vast majority of real estate transactions go smoothly, it isn't difficult for two inexperienced parties to make mistakes in a transaction that can cause either party significant harm, especially in non-standard situations. A quarter-acre in-town house that was sold 10 years ago has a very small chance of something going wrong. A piece of land that has been in the family for a hundred years, and has never really been surveyed, and is entered into Federal Programs XYZ and ABC can cause a great deal of trouble, and it is often very helpful to have someone around who can help get things sorted out.

Hope that helps,
Josh


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

(Quote) - - -it is open to the public for recreational use, and while some of it is heavily used, there are portions of it that are absolutely pristine.

Third, I would caution any potential buyers to either be prepared to spend a few months learning the business, or get a buyers' agent. While the vast majority of real estate transactions go smoothly, it isn't difficult for two inexperienced parties to make mistakes in a transaction that can cause either party significant harm, especially in non-standard situations. A quarter-acre in-town house that was sold 10 years ago has a very small chance of something going wrong. A piece of land that has been in the family for a hundred years, and has never really been surveyed, and is entered into Federal Programs XYZ and ABC can cause a great deal of trouble, and it is often very helpful to have someone around who can help get things sorted out.
Hope that helps,
Josh[/QUOTE]

Hi Josh, I'm a broker over in western ME, and you are correct. You said in a good way what could be put more bluntly : a lot of people have bad opinions of realtors for whatever reason - one of my teachers said we are seen as between Lawyers & used car salesmen - Yikes !
But a lot of people think they know about real estate & brokers & will do (or say) things that just sort of shoot themselves in the foot.
The little family agency where I work has been in business for over 100 yrs., and word of mouth (& honor) is everything in a little resort town, so when someone contacts me & right away starts badmouthing brokers & then says they have to sell before they can buy too, and the place to buy has to be just so - I'm like - "Oh man !!" (Obviously just had this happen, & it was someone from here too.)


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

ET1 SS said:


> The MLS listings in Maine are good to give you a rough idea of the things available; both homes and land.
> 
> However once you get to Maine you can usually expect to begin finding FSBO properties with asking prices that run at about half of the prices that the realtors list for.
> 
> ...


Most ARE in the MLS system & it ain't free ! (I'm a realtor)
Yes, there are properties that are cheaper FSBO, but you better check out some of them thoroughly, because there are also a lot of places in ME that you wouldn't want to live (drive around), or the back half of the land is inaccessible because of a stream, or wet land & so forth, you know ?
You might be a group & want to split land - chances are that seller won't be advising you on the state subdivision regulations ??
If you get a broker to represent you (commish. paid by seller usually), he will know about these FSBOs in his (or her) area, and can work with you on them just like the listed ones.
Selling real estate is NO day at the beach, let me tell you ! We have to pay a lot of dues & license fees & take 21 credit hrs. of classes on all the laws & regs. (& mandated ethics !) to renew our licenses - these are not free either (about $45/per 3 credit course) & we just need to get paid now & then !
There's no unemployment for us either when the slump comes along. In 2009 I sold as well as most in my area, better than some, & I made so little I didn't have to pay any income tax !!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Bandit said:


> Another good site to look for property in Maine is the NNEREN.com
> The Northern New England Real Estate Network ( The Official MLS site for the Region)
> http://www.nneren.com/
> And for those looking for land a little off the main road or any road for that matter .
> ...


My site is richardfrost.mreis.mlxchange.com , & there's a button there to search anything listed in ME.
There are very few properties not on SOME road - I have been promoting one 153 acre retreat type property off the grid at the dead end of a decent gravel road for years now & no prepped people step up & buy it ?!? Asking price now only $70,000, taxes $134/yr. !!
Most large parcels in ME will have been harvested before coming on the market, but that is regulated by the state. Still plenty of firewood & now will grow like crazy because exposed to the sun.
A guy called me about an awesome log house w/4 bdrms on 18 good acres, 2 acre garden, new house shell too w/full basement, good 80 ft. well w/new pump over in central ME. 
Large wooded parcels all around, NNN (no near neighbors), on maintained gravel road w/power, DSL, phone, a workshop w/all the hand tools you could want, coop for 50 chickens, house for 24 turkeys or for goats, outbuildings galore & if this guy gets his very good price w/in 6 mo.s he'll kick in his good Allis Chalmers tractor. Plenty hunting, fishing, trapping - how does that sound ? Prepper lost his wife & family & he is really bummed, wants to unload this awesome property for cheap so he can go away somewhere else & start over. His loss is your gain !


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

ET1 SS said:


> :thumb: *I suspect that every acre of Maine has been surveyed, counted and someone is paying taxes on.* :thumb:
> 
> 
> I have spoken with hunters before, who were standing on my land, who proceeded to tell me that "Nobody owns this land" which was why they thought it was okay to hunt on it. I explained to them that I owed that land and they had not gotten my permission to hunt on it. I also explained to them that someone or some entity owns every foot on land every where in Maine.
> ...


Your 1st statement I'm sure is correct - I only meant the vast acres of the woods of ME weren't counted by me - I don't know exactly how many thjere are, but there are 100's of thousands. Wouldn't you say ? Iknow this could be looked up ,but worn out by plowing for the moment !


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

rickfrosty said:


> Most ARE in the MLS system & it ain't free ! (I'm a realtor)


I did not say that most weren't, I only said that some are not.





> ... Yes, there are properties that are cheaper FSBO, but you better check out some of them thoroughly, because there are also a lot of places in ME that you wouldn't want to live (drive around), or the back half of the land is inaccessible because of a stream, or wet land & so forth, you know ?


Yes, I have experienced realtors telling me where I wanted to live. Telling me what I 'really' needed. 

I have experienced realtors insisting that I look at dozens of other properties that in no manner conformed to my criteria, rather than properties that did conform to my criteria.

I have also stood on listed property [sent there by a buyers agent], called the listing agent with questions about the property, when the listing agent has told me that they had never stepped foot physically on the property.

So when you ask me "You know"? I would have to say that yes I do know how Maine realtors work. 





> ... You might be a group & want to split land - chances are that seller won't be advising you on the state subdivision regulations ??


True. It would never have occurred to me that a seller would know those things.

Though it would never occur to me to ask a realtor either. I think a buyer might do better talking to the government agency that handles zoning and planning for the property.





> ... If you get a broker to represent you (commish. paid by seller usually), he will know about these FSBOs in his (or her) area, and can work with you on them just like the listed ones.


For the two properties that I bought all points would have came from my end, not the seller.

I hired a land transaction lawyer for the deed, title search and insurance. $200 flat fee for each property.

I recommend that every buyer walk the property lines, and check with zoning himself.





> ... Selling real estate is NO day at the beach, let me tell you ! We have to pay a lot of dues & license fees & take 21 credit hrs. of classes on all the laws & regs. (& mandated ethics !) to renew our licenses - these are not free either (about $45/per 3 credit course) & we just need to get paid now & then! There's no unemployment for us either when the slump comes along. In 2009 I sold as well as most in my area, better than some, & I made so little I didn't have to pay any income tax !!


Dues and licensing fees are normal for many professions.

Professional courses are not unusual when you step away from minimum-wage careers.

$45 for 3 credit hours? That is dirt cheap. I have a M.A. degree. I assure you that none of my courses were so cheap. You can not honestly be whining about the expense of those classes. 

You are only required to take 21 credits? And 3 of those are ethics? No wonder.

Our youngest son is in a training program as an auto mechanic, and he will have completed 60 credits.

Careers that have had long histories of being unethical force state legislators to mandate ethics classes. So I find it humorous when anyone complains that he must take an ethics class. In a profession where everyone was ethical such would not be necessary. It is only a profession's utter lack of ethics that makes such courses mandatory.

In case you did not understand this, no self-employed persons have unemployment benefits either. Get used to it, you chose the career field, so this is the life that you chose. If you wish a better career field you may need to actually get a degree.

Bless your heart


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Rick
Prices have sure gone up since the last time I looked in Your area , it was in the late 70's and I looked at a lot on Mooselookmeguntic back in 1980 on upper dam Rd , it was the 1st or 2nd lot as the bulldozer was parked next to it , still building the road.
With what they sell for now though , I kick myself for not buying some of the land I looked at then .
Bandit


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

[
Bless your heart [/QUOTE] 
Yeah right, just trying to make a living man.
Our little agency has been in business for over 100 yrs. in a little town, so word of mouth ensures no problem w/ethics here.
But, like so many others, you have brought your 'tude up here with you.
AND you have a MASTER'S DEGREE, so no way this little old Mensan will try to argue w/you any more.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

rickfrosty said:


> ... so when someone contacts me & right away starts badmouthing brokers & then says they have to sell before they can buy too, and the place to buy has to be just so - I'm like - "Oh man !!"


Gee, I always thought that was what real estate agents do... Help people sell their property, help people buy a property that they will be happy with and want (and like Ernie says, "fit their criteria" whatever that may be), and also sometimes coordinate both transactions at once :shrug:


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Deb862 said:


> Gee, I always thought that was what real estate agents do... Help people sell their property, help people buy a property that they will be happy with and want (and like Ernie says, "fit their criteria" whatever that may be), and also sometimes coordinate both transactions at once :shrug:


Sure, but most people still want to 'hit a home run' with their own property & do not understand that it may very well take a long, long time to be shown by the market what a proper price for their house is, Sooo the realtor they are talking to about buying something (in a safer place ?) does a ton of searching & sifting for nothing & believe me this takes a lot of time.
And this time is usually wasted because the people are actually far from being ready to buy, see ?
In our case there was no question of coordinating both transactions, and yes, I do want to help folks find the right property but get tired of people that right off the bat state that they don't trust realtors - that is insulting for an honest realtor.
A lot of people know just enough about real estate to 'shoot themselves in the foot' & would be better off to trust their realtor a little.


----------



## mainegirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Dwayne...where in penobscot county? me too!


----------

